# Modem won't assign IP address



## budgiesmuggler (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello. I have a Billion ADSL 2 wireless modem. The modem is working, and we have 2 iphones, a MAC, and a computer running windows XP on the network.

However the modem will not assign my new computer (a toshiba) an IP address through the wireless connection. The modem does assign an IP address when I connect with a cable, and I am able to use the internet in this way. The computer is running windows XP. 

the laptop searches for the wireless network, and it says "acquiring network address" but then no address is actually assigned. 

The laptop does connect to other wireless networks (ie. at my parents place).
I have downloaded the latest driver software for my internal wireless modem (realtek).

I have tried manually assigning IP and DNS address using the address given through the cable.
I have also tried manually assigning a unique ip address. When I do either of these, the computer tells me "the wireless is now connected" but I am unable to open any webpages (in explorer). And it then disconnects after about 20 seconds. 


I don't really know what else to do!! 

Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Remove the stored wireless network profiles and then try to connect. If it's not prompting for the encryption key, it probably has an incorrect key stored.


----------



## anna835 (Feb 1, 2010)

Click: Start
Click: Run
Type: cmd
Press space bar, then Type: ipconfig/release
Press space bar, then Type: ipconfig/renew

Wait two minutes, then close the command promt. Then, reboot your computer. When your computer turns on, go to 'Start', 'Control Panel', click 'Network and Internet Connections', click 'Network Connections', then right click local area connection, and enable it. if it's already enabled, disable it. then, enable it. close the window and open internet.


----------



## anna835 (Feb 1, 2010)

***Read my thread. Have any solutions??*** THX


----------



## budgiesmuggler (Jan 31, 2010)

Anna, I followed your instructions. After waiting 2 mins after putting in ipconfig/renew I got this message:

"An error occurred while renewing interface wireless: the DHCP client has obtained an IP address that is already in use on the network. The local interface will be disabled until the DHCP client can obtain a new address."


----------



## budgiesmuggler (Jan 31, 2010)

I tried the rest of your steps, I was unable to connect to the internet afer enabling the wireless connection (same problem as before, no IP address assigned by modem).


----------



## anna835 (Feb 1, 2010)

it worked for my computer, i didnt get an error message. So i dont why it appeared.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

budgiesmuggler said:


> I tried the rest of your steps, I was unable to connect to the internet afer enabling the wireless connection (same problem as before, no IP address assigned by modem).


Try what I suggested.


----------



## budgiesmuggler (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks John, can you please talk me through how I do that?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

http://mgmcc.forumotion.net/networking-tutorials-f17/removing-an-existing-wireless-profile-t109.htm


----------



## budgiesmuggler (Jan 31, 2010)

Yep... that was the problem. incorrect key. Thanks for your help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------

